# Low Tech - Marineland Single Brite LED Light - 18 in. to 24 in?



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you guys think that this would be enough light for a standard 10 gallon tank with low light plants, ADA AS and no CO2?

Marineland Single Brite LED Light - 18 in. to 24 in.

Save money with Marineland's Single Bright LED Light! Energy efficient LEDs use less than 50% the power of a traditional fluorescent fixture. 60mW white LEDs provide powerful daylight lighting. 60 mW blue LEDs provide lunar lighting for nocturnal viewing and consume less than a tenth of a watt. LEDs also have approximately 17,000 hour operating time. A 3 pole switch gives you convenient control over different positions - all on, blues on or all off. Sleek external housing features a durable, protective polycarbonate lens for a simulated shimmer effect that emulates underwater sunlight. Adjustable mounting legs and a single power cord add to ease of use and convenience.

51 x 60mW Daylight LEDs
3 x 60mW Blue LEDs
1mW equals .01 W










Thanks,

David


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

# of White 6000°K Daylight LED's 51
# of Blue 460nm Lunar LED's 3
Lumens 300

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22442


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

LED lights aren't widely used and its all very complicated, so no one really knows if they're appropriate . i'd say it'd work. but for the price, i'd rather just use fluorescent fixtures.


----------



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

What we need is someone to measure PAR and then we can see if they will work for plants. But with 300 lumens it would seem like not enough light for any plants.


----------



## faltaren (Apr 30, 2010)

reefcentral have lots and lots of PAR measurements. I want a maxspect led fixture.


----------

